# ~~~2011 ontario spring turkey success thread ~~~~



## timmer90 (Apr 1, 2009)

My wife's first turkey ever it weight 19.6 lbs with a 10" beard she would have liked to have shot it with her bow but I talked her out of it for her first turkey so she can use her bow for the next one. I didn't hunt this time I was guiding her, I just wanted her to shoot a turkey. We got there just before light and shortly after we could hear a Tom gobble and a couple of hens clucking. Shortly after that we had heard a shot fired and I thought that we wouldn't have seen any after that. About 15 minutes later we could hear another Tom gobble it took him about another 20 minutes to show himself he came out with a couple of hens. I called and he started to come to use but something spooked him and he circled around us to the other field where there was a couple more hens. Just as we were about to resituate ourselves another tom came out about 30 yards in front of us he was in full strut heading towards our decoy. So I told my wife to take the shot when she could and that's the story.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Double Down,Dad and I pulled it off this morning.7 flew down and these 2 boys could't resist the ssetup.Hia was 22.5 lbs,10 3/4" beard and 1"spurs.mine was 18.4lbs,9/1/4" beardand 1 1/6"spurs.It was real nice to do this with Dad.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

moments for ever dan way to go .. .. great pic.. as usual...


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Well not the biggest bird out of the bunch but my first bird and was taken with my Darton and I at 5yrds !!! Weighed in at 17lbs and a 4.5inch beard.


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Sorry no pics....18 pounds, 4 inch beard and a whopping 1/8 inch spurs...shot at 10 yards with my Martin Onza III..now I can concentrate on the big boys.

On the downside..opening day and I had to kick 2 diferent set tof tresspassers off...the nerve of some people.!!!!!!


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Day 2 ,17.6lbs,8.5"beard and 1 1/8spurs.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Your the turkey go to guy for sure.. nice ....


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Dodge,

That has to be the most productive turkey wood pile I have ever seen.

Nice birds!!

Doupe


----------



## timmer90 (Apr 1, 2009)

Well, went out this morning sitting in the same area that my wife shot hers in opening day. And this nice tom came strutting out and jumped a hen right in front of me at 25 yards I didn't let him finish before putting a arrow through the poor guy. He weighed 19.2 lbs with a 8.5 inch beard and 1" spurs.
He is also my first bow kill with my Z7 magnum.


----------



## Landscaping (Jul 23, 2007)

*Got one*

Friday afternoon, i went out to one of my local spots. set up the decoys at 10 yards, and began soft calling. after about my second yelp, I heard this guy hammer 100 yards away. some more soft calling and him and his buddies were on a full run to me. Once they got to within 20 yards they all strutted and faned out for the decoys. what a show. well i took the biggest one at 5 feet!!. I seen the look in his eyes when i released the arrow. MMMMMMMM!!!! had 4 masive sandwiches since then. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## livelife (Jan 21, 2010)

Well i gotta say that was the most exciting and disapointing hunts ive been on. My wife,daughterand I have been hunting pretty hard,
And it seemed like it wasnt meant to be until today,the only day I dont take my bow and pick up the thunder stick,And too top it off
My daughter decided to sleep in,shes put alot of time in and she was pretty disappointed that she wasnt with me but,I bet she doesnt
sleep in again the tom was 19.8lbs,10" beard,1" spurs(sorry i dont know how to upload pics or i would)


----------



## timmer90 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey Livelife
try this site pick the line with the [ ] cut and past this into the thread hope this helps

http://tinypic.com/index.php


----------



## timmer90 (Apr 1, 2009)

Well it was getting near the end of the season so I was thinking about how I could get the Tom in closer. So I came up with this idea last night it worked like a charm. He entered the field and instantly seen Fred and Willma in front of my blind and ran within 10 yards. 20.2 lbs 9.5" beard, 7/16 spurs. It's been a great year for me two bow birds.


----------



## livelife (Jan 21, 2010)

i have to try this maybe get leah a bird,great season Tim its always good to see couples enjoy the outdoors together


----------



## timmer90 (Apr 1, 2009)

great job brett! I know we try to get a turkey with the sharp stick but it doesn't always happen, but at least we are out there trying even if we have to use a thunder stick. I hope our girls will shoot one next year with the sharp sticks.


----------



## timmer90 (Apr 1, 2009)

timmer90 said:


> great job brett! I know we try to get a turkey with the sharp stick but it doesn't always happen, but at least we are out there trying even if we have to use a thunder stick. I hope our girls will shoot one next year with the sharp sticks.


This would have been my last day trying to get my second bird with the bow, the thunder stick was going to come out the next day. I normally get one with the bow and one with the thunder stick. I really lucked out this year, it will probably take me another 10 years to get 2 with the bow.


----------

